# Jacobpaschall 2022 Lawn Journal



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Few drone shots of the PRG today.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Beautiful home


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Looks awesome man.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Thank you @CenlaLowell and @Dono1183 . It's been a lot of work over the past five years and I've had my fair share of failures (Learning experiences). With a lot of help from this forum, I think I'm finally starting to figure it out.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That looks great @Jacobpaschall! I really admire how you have embraced the lawn and non-lawn/functional areas.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Thanks Ware. The large lawn started out as just the long strip which is my archery range. A couple years later I added the one behind the guest house for a volleyball court. Last year I leveled the RC track that was between them and connected it all. Kids are getting older so I'm sure I'll be adding more in the future.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

My Wife's flowers are on point this year!!


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Rye has been sprayed and the scalping process has begun.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

such a cool property! Started following. Amazing lawn!


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Scalp complete. Big lawn was dethatched and cut down to 1/2". Reel cut areas were dethatched and cut down to around .300". Tons of work, but it will pay off for the summer.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

Jacobpaschall said:


> Scalp complete. Big lawn was dethatched and cut down to 1/2". Reel cut areas were dethatched and cut down to around .300". Tons of work, but it will pay off for the summer.


Amazing house and yard. What John Deere zero turn do you have to be able to mow to .5"? Also, do you have any issues of the bagger getting clogged?


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

@Jacobpaschall Do you like having the solar panels at ground level? Any negatives other than space? I've been considering going this route instead of roof mounted.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

ag_fishing said:


> Jacobpaschall said:
> 
> 
> > Scalp complete. Big lawn was dethatched and cut down to 1/2". Reel cut areas were dethatched and cut down to around .300". Tons of work, but it will pay off for the summer.
> ...


Thank you ag_fishing. I have a Z515 with a 54" deck. The deck goes down to 1" from the factory, but it has a lot of adjustment left in it. I dropped it 1/2" by adjusting the leveling bolts. So now it's 1/2" lower than whatever the setting says. At 1/2", I take all the roller wheels off and I'm basically dragging the deck on the ground but it works. As far as the bagger, I installed the PowerFlow bagging system. It's belt driven and creates it's own suction. It was pricey, but works awesome. The only time I've clogged it, is when I overfill the bags and it backs up. I'm very happy with the mower so far.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

robbybobby said:


> @Jacobpaschall Do you like having the solar panels at ground level? Any negatives other than space? I've been considering going this route instead of roof mounted.


I do like the panels on the ground. The negatives are space, as you mentioned. And... the racking is typically a bit more expensive than putting them on a roof. The positives are they are very easy to clean. We don't get rain from May through November here, so the panels must be cleaned periodically to keep them efficient. Another plus is I store a lot of stuff under the panels (Firewood, equipment, lumber, etc.) 
I just planted a boxwood hedge under them so once it fills in you won't be able to see under the panels and all of my stored items will be hidden. You can see the little baby boxwoods in the pic. I just ran irrigation and planted them last week.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Jacobpaschall said:


> robbybobby said:
> 
> 
> > @Jacobpaschall Do you like having the solar panels at ground level? Any negatives other than space? I've been considering going this route instead of roof mounted.
> ...


They honestly look like the belong there. Hedge is a great call, will look very clean.

Any heat radiation felt off of them?


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

robbybobby said:


> Jacobpaschall said:
> 
> 
> > robbybobby said:
> ...


No, it gets hotter than Hades here in the summer so everything gets hot, but they are no hotter than any other material. They are just glass, so probably cooler to the touch than a metal roof or asphalt shingles.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

Jacobpaschall said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> > Jacobpaschall said:
> ...


That makes sense. I have a z335 with just the standard John Deere bagger and it is the biggest pain to deal with unless the grass is 100% dry. Otherwise it clogs all the time.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Happy Easter!! Probably the last pic of the front before it gets sprayed and scalped. I hung onto this yard about a month longer because it gets a lot of shade.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It looks great.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Great looking property.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Good riddance useless planter!! My days of mowing and spraying around you are over!!


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Scalp, aerate, and sand level time!!


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

From what I've learned, 2 weeks after a sand leveling is about as good as a Bermuda lawn gets. This is being cut at .400" every other day.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

PRG down!! Just doing the front yard this year. Gonna see if the rest of the Bermuda comes in better next year.


----------

